# Bought a house with 28 chickens. Three died.



## bulldogfarm (Sep 4, 2015)

I recently bought a home and acquired 28 chickens. 27 hens and one rooster. I've always wanted chickens and was happy to know I would be regularly getting about a dozen eggs a day. 

However, within hours of being at the house I noticed many of the birds were molting, separated in two coops due to crowding and had minimal layer boxes. 

Over the course of the past few weeks I've been educating myself on the birds and letting them out to range when i am home. I also started feeding them layer feed (previous owner to my knowledge was feeding scratch prior to me moving in for at least two weeks. Maybe supplementing with scraps?), cleaned up the coops and made them more accessible to water and food. I even bought supplies to build out an older vacant coop on the property to properly house all my birds. 

About a week into owning the house I had my first chicken die. I chalked it up to it possibly being old, or some other natural cause. It did not bother me. Two weeks after the first death I am now faced with two other deaths. None of the chickens seemed I'll and one day are running around and eating like normal and the next day either dead or lethargic and dead within hours. What could be happening?

I would like some help to become educated and possibly get some insight on why these hens died. 

A little more info. About two weeks into acquiring the chickens started to regrow some feathers. I have no idea of the age of the birds either. As soon as I got the house all chickens but one were molting or had loss of feathers. Some more than others. One looked and still looks very healthy. It is large and has all its feathers. 

I also have one rooster, which has no tail feathers and is not breeding. Not sure if this is normal. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi and really really welcome to our forum.

Sorry you are having these demises but glad the chickens have you now.

Right off the bat, I think they are malnourished, wormy and probably covered with lice or mites. They do die from stuff like that.
Layer is good. They will be getting nutrition. I'll tell you what I use and there are other brands, but I like these. You need to worm them. You can buy Valbazen and give them two doses 10 days apart. Or safeguard for goats , a dose 5 days in a row. What I do is cut bread into cubes, put them in a flat bowl and pour 0.5 ml for each chicken/cube and let the cubes soak it up. I don't think the chickens will refuse the bread. 

Dusting for lice and mites. I use Sevin powder or poultry powder. I go in at night with a flashlight and sprinkle powder on each one and kind of fluff it in. Then I do it again in 10 days.

I would also check your feed and make sure it's not moldy. 

Worms and bugs will kill chickens. I wonder how old they are. Maybe some pictures? Molting would be another stressor on top of all that. And I'm sure you have no idea how many chickens have died prior to you moving in. 
There are quite a few knowledgeable people here that can help you along. Keep posting and updating.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I like Seminole's advice... But I am a "not gunno do much" kind of chicken owner.

So... I would first pick up the worst looking birds to examine them. If they are hard to catch, you can pretty easily grab one off of the roost at night, but then you will want a helper.

Look the chicken over closely, an infestation of external parasites will leave freckles all over the skin (the freckles are scabs from being chewed) and the bases of the feathers might be chewed up or covered with various odd things depending on the parasite.

The best place to look are around the vent. The critters are TINY so look with a good head lamp, or in the sun. 

There are parasites that like to live on the birds, and those that like to live in the nest box and perches and other coop cracks, then run out, eat on the bird, then run back into hiding. If you think there might be sign of parasites on the chickens, but you see no little scurrying things... Don't assume that means you have no bugs. Look in the nest boxes, and if you decide to do a night check, see if you catch any critters running on the perches.

Mites and lice are super tiny though... So look sharp.

As to worms... I haven't ever tried to do a free at home fecal test. Maybe google that?

However, if the chickens are doing poorly, then their combs and wattles will be pale. A healthy bird has a bright red comb and bright red wattles. (Only exceptions, weird breeds with black combs, and tiny chicks and young chickens that haven't yet started to lay.) 

Anyway, look at the combs, if they are not a good bright red, then the combs could be pale due to the blood loss from a large load of parasites (either external mites and lice or internal worms, but they can also be pale if they have some illness.

So... Me.... I would examine the chickens closely...

Look for:
--Signs of parasites on chickens
--Signs of parasites in nest boxes and on perches
--The color of their combs
--Their poop (you only rarely see worms in poop, but poop can tell you many other things. Seeing blood in poop is usually a sign of serious problems)
--I would feel the breast area of a few chickens and see how thin or fat they feel 

After doing the above, I would then decide what I wanted to do.

Also, do NOT feel at all bad about the deaths. Chickens are great at hiding illnesses until they drop over dead. You have a flock where you have no idea about their past history, very little information about past feed, etc. 

Good luck! Tell us what you find!

Carsportpony (might have spelled that wrong) has a great diagram on here somewhere as to what a chicken breast should feel like. Too thin verses too fat etc.


----------



## bulldogfarm (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I plan on speaking with me feed store about worming tomorrow morning and will definitely post some pictures. When I got there, I didn't think they were cared for that well and so I made a lot of improvements. That's why I was so surprised when they started dying. I made a lot of improvements and can tell that overall they are a lot happier and already look a lot healthier. 

How long do chickens usually live?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to Chicken Forum.

It sounds like you're trying to do everything right for the birds. And you're concern shows that they've found themselves the right person to take care of them.

If any have red skin then, due to the confined space, you might have a feather picker. The suspect would be the bird you say isn't molting. 

I have to agree with the others, the poor conditions probably had more to do with the deaths than anything you've done so far. Be careful of feed stores, many of those folks don't have chickens and know little about what it takes to keep them healthy. More than likely they will steer you right towards the Wazine.

Unless they've upped it the average life they said for a chicken is five to seven years. But with so many of us keeping them and learning about what keeps them healthy they are living a lot longer than that. My oldest is ten, right behind him is a hen that is nine.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome Bulldog!

Seek out the "bird-keeper" in your store,..if they have one...and I'am sure they probably do. That person SHOULD have good resources and be able to share with you what he or she has done and with it what success they may have had.

Watch out for what I call the Store "Hot-Dog"... he's on fire to make sales and is quiet friendly.....could sell ice to eskimos.....but be cautious of their advise.They may well know the products they sell but don't know squat about actually keeping and raising. Just because the product label claims its the newest neatest wizz-bang thing going...........don't make it so. Sometimes the old fashion way works the best.

I live in a Farming area with many feed and seed stores scattered about. Most all of them have a bulletin board or such, advertising local folk specializing in chickens..goats,...fire-wood..etc.etc. check out some of those if you have that...they are a real world source of info that you can glean from and most are willing to help...at least so down here in South Carolina.....
Be wary of the big box stores like Tractor Supply and such.

Again welcome...and don't be afraid to ask questions....there are some VERY Good and Knowledgeable people here .


----------



## bulldogfarm (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks again. Robin mentioned their skin being red. Some of my chickens have very red skin with the feathers missing and I have noticed some plucking. Could this also be mites?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is where a pic is very helpful but I do suspect the one that has no missing feathers is pulling the feathers of the others. This is one of the things that happens when birds are not fed a balanced diet and are confined in poor conditions like you found them. I would pull that bird out and put it by itself, then watch to see if quills don't start showing up quickly on those that are bald. 

I would also put them on a higher protein diet to help them in the regrowth of new feathers. A 20% or higher protein diet would help. 

My birds have always been on a minimum 20% grower feed with calcium offered separately. That way my roosters are not forced to eat the extra calcium that isn't good for them.


----------



## bulldogfarm (Sep 4, 2015)

Ok. Here are some photos.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks like they're being plucked. You can put Blu Kote on them but with that many birds it would be a big job. The easiest is to isolate any that you spot pulling feathers.

I see a lot of loose droppings laying on the ground. I would avoid putting anything on the ground to eat until more is normal with them. And avoid the treats until they get more in balance.

Once you get them in condition this chicken thing is addicting and most of your time with them will end up being enjoyable.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Just another idea. My chickens get sunburn on their naked skin. 
Be careful who you talk to at the feed store. There are many who don't know what they're talking about. I've heard some really untrue things in the past. Hopefully you got a chicken guy there.


----------



## bulldogfarm (Sep 4, 2015)

This is all very helpful. I really enjoy having them and I'd love to get them all healthy looking. 

So, if they are being plucked that is one thing, but they wouldn't die because of that correct? Would it still be worth me sending them through a working treatment?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Red is a target with them, it's possible that with all that red skin blood can be drawn. 

Check to make sure mites are not part of the problem, easiest way to do that is at night when they're roosting using a maglight. Check around the head and neck and the bare bottoms. If you see tiny things scurrying away from the light then they do have mites. And should be addressed.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I have found that once I have a feather eater, it becomes a strong habit and is difficult to break.

Also, having bare areas is such a temptation for the other chickens to peck at the bare bright red spots.

Lots of free range time and lots of things to do does help. Piles of leaves or grass trimmings or hay to dig through, a bunch of turnips or a cabbage hanging from a rope is also fun (but make sure the rope is set up so it will not catch a chicken.)

Also, my feed store has low protein and higher protein layer feed, I would feed them the higher protein layer feed to help them with producing new feathers.

Their combs look like a nice healthy color, so that is good.

However, that does NOT explain why they are dying! Arg! Super frustrating!

They do look like a production type of breed.. Maybe a golden comet or production red... And I have found that production type breeds like to keel over and die after about 1.5 years old.

Maybe that is what is going on?????


----------



## bulldogfarm (Sep 4, 2015)

What is a production type breed?

I spoke with a local feed store and there is a woman who says she knows chickens very well and will be able to help me tomorrow morning. I'll head out there to see what she says in the morning. 

I do think a big part of the problem was that they were self only let to range and kept in close quarters. Many of them look a lot better than they originally did. 

I enjoy having them ranging around the yard and let them out whenever someone is around. 

I have a large out building that I am transitioning into a chicken coop. About 16x 10 feet. I hope to start building out the outside fence this weekend. Once I do I'll post pics.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

A production breed is any breed that is bred for excellent egg production to the exclusion of anything else. 

So, when they are bred the breeders aim for the most eggs possible for the first 1.5 years, at which point they are all slaughtered. Which means there is zero selection for longevity.


----------



## bulldogfarm (Sep 4, 2015)

Yesterday I went to talk to a local woman who knows a lot about chickens. She had 4 in the feed store running around so I knew she would be ok. 

She couldn't say for sure about the sudden deaths but she thought they may have been egg bound. 

I did get some other great advice and cleaned out the coops from top to bottom yesterday and will begin treating for lice. 

I noticed that in my barn next to the other chicken stuff the previous owner has lime. How do I use this. Will this reduce the flies?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't use lime in the coop or run, that will burn their feet. If smell or dampness is a problem then you can use a stall dryer. Sweet PDZ is the most well known, there is another but I can't remember the name. 

So few have someone local like that to get information from. Not only did you get lucky finding the house already having a flock but you've also got a go to person.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I think that it depends on the kind of lime, and the concentration used... If you know what you are doing it can be great stuff... And I think can also be used to make a nice white wash kind of paint for the coop.

However, I have never used it myself... So can't help with proper usage etc.

Sweet PDZ is nice since it doesn't really matter what you do with it.. It isn't toxic (well, it is dusty, so use a mask)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I use lime, gardening lime. I also rake over it so it mixes a bit with the dirt. I guess I'm a believer in some bacteria or microbes don't like the change in Ph.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Bulldog I agree it mostly looks like Pluck. They are lucky ladies to have you there now!


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

oppps sorry


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Bulldogfarm , How are the chickens doing?


----------



## bulldogfarm (Sep 4, 2015)

They are doing really well. All of them are looking a lot better. I cleaned up the coops and got some de living stuff to put on them. There are still a few that are looking a little bare from plucking, but I haven't witnessed any plucking over the past week or two and about 80% of them are looking pretty healthy now. Their feathers are filling in nicely. 

When I am around I let them free range. It's pretty cool and all the other animals seem to like them. ( three barn kittens and a few neighbors dogs that roam). 

The rooster is looking a lot better too. He really does a good job at keeping some of the hens away from the road and corals them in when needed. However, I have noticed him taking an "interest" in a few hens. He hasn't mated with the hens according to the previous owner but now that I have them living differently, is it more likely to happen? Is there any benefit to have a rooster around other than to have chicks?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think there's a mental benefit to hens to have a rooster. They also notify them if he's found bugs, most roos will drop the treat he picks up for the girls. I even had a roo that jumped up to knock the rose petals down for them. Mine warm up the nest, they bok bok with the hen when an egg is layed. Miine also make rounds to make sure everyone is in. Rooster behavior can be quite interesting.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I find roosters lots of fun (OK...mine are also for breeding).

They will also try to protect their girls. 

A good rooster will try to stay on alert, tell the girls if danger threatens and try to protect them. A good one also does this awesome dance, he drops one wing and circles on the ground... It is fun to watch.

Also, a good rooster will keep the girls from fighting with each other, they will actually break up any squabbles.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i'm jumping in pretty late here, but welcome Bulldog! sounds like you have things moving in the right direction now. as you now know, there is a wealth of knowledge here- well, about chickens at least. hang around and learn from these folks. oh, and laugh at all of my jokes!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

on your breed of birds...i had an entire flock of production birds starting out. had not a single issue out of them until preds thinned out the flock. i only have 1 production red now and she is my momma to the flock.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

how about an update bulldog? are things moving in the right direction still?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'd like to know too.


----------

